# History of Shimano RSX components



## Mr Bentwrench

Looking at a 1999 Cannondale R500 RSX 8-sp triple. I know Shimano 600. Think I had a GT one time with some RX-100? Seen the early 105 and they sure lool like the RSX.. 

As for the RSX group, it appears that it started as a 6-speed group and migrated to the final 8-speed and think all left shifters could go triple. Anybody recall the time line and evolution of the RSX? 

Did the 8-speed RSX give way to the 9-speed 105? Is the RSX 'as good as' a 105? After 1999, the later Cannondale R500s went Sora and Tiagra. I'm assuming it was to hold a price point.

Bonus question? I'm assuming the fork discribed as "'Carbon fiber composite, unicrown crown" is a carbon blade with a steel steerer.


----------



## laffeaux

RSX came out as the low-end SIS shifter in the 1995 model year and was 7-speed. It was a step below 105, which was a step below 600. RSX-100 was introduced a few years later, and was RSX with a slightly nicer finish. In today's line up RSX and RSX-100 would both be the equivalent of Tiagra.


----------



## Alan_G

I have an RSX rear derailleur on an old Schwinn SuperSport with a triple crank. RSX shifters also and brakes. Bike is 11 years old and still works fine. The right shifter had to be cleaned with degreaser this year since it didn't shift (ratchet didn't catch). Other than that, no problems.


----------



## drdiaboloco

laffeaux said:


> RSX came out as the low-end SIS shifter in the 1995 model year and was 7-speed. It was a step below 105, which was a step below 600. RSX-100 was introduced a few years later, and was RSX with a slightly nicer finish. In today's line up RSX and RSX-100 would both be the equivalent of Tiagra.


RSX-100? Don't you mean RX-100?

I have a '94 Trek with a mix of 105, RSX and RX-100. The latter provides only the crank, and it is absolutely identical in every visible way to a contemporary 105 crank except for the finish. My RX-100 crank appears to have NO finish and has become rather unsightly with age, corroding all to h-e-double-hockey sticks. The 105 that is otherwise its twin is painted in metallic silver.

My brakes are RSX, and they are finished in a bluish gray. Not ever having seen the contemporary 105 bits up close, I'd bet they're the same save for the color and the markings (the RSX brake calipers have a STICKER that says RSX and the 105 parts appear to have the "105" silkscreened or otherwise painted on, as is the "RX100" logo on my old crank). On eBay I saw a set of 105 brakes/calipers of slightly older vintage, roughly 1990/92, that were also finished in the bluish gray with painted "105" logos.

The 105 components (derailleurs and downtube shifters) are painted just like the crank I mentioned above. They're actually 105SC, but the "SC" part appears nowhere on the units, either in the logo or the model numbers stamped on their backside. My rear derailleur is, by everything I can see online, intended for an 8spd drivetrain (that's what the "SC" means, I think) but mine came with a 7spd cog.


----------



## PlatyPius

RSX was the lowest of the low. I'd put it at Sora level.

Before 105 was 105, it was Golden Arrow. That was the same time that Ultegra was 600 (around Arabesque 600 era).

(Stolen from Sheldon Brown's site)
*1997 Shimano Road Group Hierarchy
*


Dura Ace
9-speed
Ultegra
105SC
RX-100
RSX


----------



## drdiaboloco

Whoops, my mistake, the brake levers/calipers are NOT RSX... They are Exage.


----------

